# Ed waking up in the new Substrate



## Kayti (Nov 26, 2009)

Le sleepy-head reptile 

I love this new substrate. Cypress + sphagnum is way better than the coconut husk. Never looking back.


----------



## terryo (Nov 26, 2009)

He looks so cozy in there. I also have it mixed with the long fibered moss in Pio's hide.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 26, 2009)

Whoa! Ed sure blends in well with the substrate--the coloring is almost a perfect match, no?

Ed's freckled legs are awfully cute...


----------



## Kayti (Nov 26, 2009)

Aww you made him blush


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 26, 2009)

Stunning chappy !


----------



## Isa (Nov 27, 2009)

Sooo cute, it seems like he found it very confortable


----------



## sammi (Nov 27, 2009)

Kayti what brand of coconut husk were you using previously? Were you mixing it with anything?


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Dec 7, 2009)

So adorable!!! I love the "I am sleeping! Why do you insist on waking me?" looks these little buggers give us!


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 7, 2009)

awww...looks so comfy in the new substrate....


----------



## Kayti (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!



sammi said:


> Kayti what brand of coconut husk were you using previously? Were you mixing it with anything?








This, mostly, but I think I've used other brands too. But always the kind that you buy in brick form and then soak. And I never mixed it with anything.


----------

